# Organical LIVE in Burlington (Ontario) - April 3rd, 2008



## darren (Mar 11, 2008)

P R E S E N T S :




*Organical LIVE in Burlington Part II - The Return*
at The Legendary Red Rooster Vintage Café

w/Ministry of Zen and West Memphis Suicide

*Time and Place*
Thursday, April 3, 2008 at 9:00pm
The Legendary Red Rooster Vintage Café
484 Plains Road East, Burlington, ON

NO COVER!

Map

The Red Rooster may very well be one of the best live venues i've ever experienced. The sound is phenomenal, the food is pretty good, the staff are super-friendly, and they treat bands really, really well. We played there last summer, and we're really excited to be going back.

If you're in the western GTA (or within close driving distance), you really should check it out.


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 11, 2008)

We'd call that a maybe.
Do you know what time you guys are going on?


----------



## Drew (Mar 11, 2008)

Fuck,I saw "Burlington," and thought Burlington, Vermont.  That's only a few hours from the Canadian border, has some great venues, and is a 4-5 hour drive from here. 

Oh well.


----------



## darren (Mar 11, 2008)

Shotglass said:


> We'd call that a maybe.
> Do you know what time you guys are going on?



I'll know more detail closer to the event, and i'll be sure to post it here.


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 11, 2008)

darren said:


> I'll know more detail closer to the event, and i'll be sure to post it here.



Sweet. It'd be cool to make another small roadtrip to see another show


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2008)

Drew said:


> Fuck,I saw "Burlington," and thought Burlington, Vermont.  That's only a few hours from the Canadian border, has some great venues, and is a 4-5 hour drive from here.
> 
> Oh well.



No shit.  I'd be up for that ride.


----------



## Scott (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys don't wanna come to Canada?


You suck.


----------



## darren (Mar 12, 2008)

Just got word on the full bill.

Ministry of Zen 
Organical
West Memphis Suicide

The opener/closer may swap, but the first band goes on at 10pm, we go on at 11pm.


----------



## darren (Mar 12, 2008)

Poster art and details updated!


----------



## darren (Mar 13, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> Sweet. It'd be cool to make another small roadtrip to see another show



Just get on the 401, hop onto the 403 at Woodstock, and you're practically *there!*


----------



## budda (Mar 14, 2008)

oooh, no cover!

aaron? laura? hehe


----------



## darren (Mar 14, 2008)

I guarantee the sound will be better at the Red Rooster than it was at the Drake.

Watching Aaron's video of our Drake show, it looked like the mic on my cab was WAY off axis, which would explain why so little of it was coming through the PA.

Plus, the sound guy had us keep our stage levels really, really low. None of us could hear ourselves, let alone each other.


----------



## budda (Mar 14, 2008)

they can be jerksticks like that


----------



## darren (Mar 18, 2008)

The last band's name has been corrected. It's "West Memphis Suicide".

All three bands have MySpace pages.

Ministry of Zen (London, ON)
Organical (Toronto, ON)
West Memphis Suicide (Cambridge, ON)

Maybe you guys can hitch a ride with one of the bands.


----------



## Leon (Mar 18, 2008)

a Thursday? weekends, man, weekends!


----------



## darren (Mar 18, 2008)

Stay tuned... we're working on getting some summer shows.


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope we can get to this.


----------



## Drew (Mar 18, 2008)

Scott said:


> You guys don't wanna come to Canada?
> 
> 
> You suck.



It's not that we don't _want_ to, per se, it's just the difference between an 8 hour round trip and a 16 hour. 

Come on, a chance to come up, meet you guys, see Darren play, and pick up slutty Canadian chicks?


----------



## Shotglass (Mar 18, 2008)

Drew said:


> pick up slutty Canadian chicks?



There are a lot of those around here.



And remember... 16.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2008)

you'd have to b drew to mack 'em though.

interest in the all-knowing, zen'd out budda.. not much of it  lol


----------



## eleven59 (Mar 18, 2008)

budda said:


> you'd have to b drew to mack 'em though.
> 
> interest in the all-knowing, zen'd out budda.. not much of it  lol



Judging by some/most of the girls I saw at Salt Lounge last night, it seems to help if you have boobs  There were lots of girls dancing slutty with other girls.


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2008)

i only saw 2. and damn, how i wanted to offer my assistance 

i have moobs! they have gotten me nowhere! lol

*sigh* so many girls... ah well, i will survive (thank you Internet! )

let's stop here.. haha


----------



## Drew (Mar 18, 2008)

Shotglass said:


> There are a lot of those around here.
> 
> 
> 
> And remember... 16.



Eh, I'm not sure how I'd feel about sleeping with a 16-year-old. I mean, I'm 27, thats not THAT far from half my age, you know?


----------



## budda (Mar 18, 2008)

stay the hell away from my sister


----------



## darren (Apr 2, 2008)

Comin' up this Thirstday!


----------



## Drew (Apr 3, 2008)

Good luck tonight, dude!


----------



## darren (Apr 3, 2008)

Fanx!


----------



## budda (Apr 4, 2008)

how'd it go?


----------

